# thinking about switching to 10w40 amsoil 96 vr6



## gti2.0vw (Nov 14, 2006)

car has 157xxx miles mostly stock i ran 10w30 amsoil last year my top end would make a little noise. Im thinking about using 10w40 amsoil this summer or should i go with 5w40 or 15w40 diesel amsoil. located in PA as well


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

AMSoil 10w-30 should be thick enough for normal operation. Do you see excessive oil temps? I'd shop around some 5w-40s first, due to your location. 

Consider a sleeper oil, in Rotella T5 10w-30. It's everything you need in an oil, but not expensive. 

http://www.shell.com/home/content/rotella/products/t5/ 










The combination of synthetic blend base oils and advanced additive system delivers excellent protection, even at low temperatures where the enhanced cold-flow properties help protect your engine. 

Shell Rotella® T5 is formulated and designed to energize the oil's performance and provides fueleconomy benefits*, improved low-temperature flow, and delivers an advanced "Low-SAPS" formulation which helps control the blocking or poisoning of exhaust after-treatment devices. 
* Compared with conventional Shell Rotella® T Triple Protection® 15W-40 engine oil. 

TECHNOLOGY LEADERSHIP 

Shell Rotella® T5 Synthetic Blend Technology is an innovative heavy duty engine oil designed to deliver fuel-economy savings, extended-drain capability, enhanced engine cleanliness, and excellent wear protection.


----------

